# Lübeck von der Mahler-Meister



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello everybody 

I am looking for some or a litle info on this dog 
I think Ive heard that some in this forum have seen this dog and know him :???:

can some of you that have seen this dog tell a litle more about him and his working abilitys 
both good and bad thing :mrgreen:

I have seen him on video but Im want to hear from you all that have experienced him live :wink:

to tell me all you know about him I am thinking about using him to breed my own female 
I was thinking of Max van tiekerhook at first but I like this one to 

Im hoping to hear what you think of this male gsd\\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think Max is dead.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

milder batmusen said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I am looking for some or a litle info on this dog
> I think Ive heard that some in this forum have seen this dog and know him :???:
> ...


Use him if you can.
PM me for more info


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

mike/jeff: for those of us who like to learn about GSD bloodlines, please share what you know about this dog. 

god or bad or in-between, it will just make us more informed re breeding/genetics. i hate the big "secret" stuff .

mike--just put it out there, or, PM me so i can learn solo. 'cause now, with the "PM me for more info" post, well, it makes me think it can't be good, or you'd post your knowledge publicly.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Use the search function and you will find the thread where Mike had him, and of course, sold him. : )


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think Max is dead.


I also heard that he died recently.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

dead or alive-- (and "dead" isn't necessarily "non-producing"--there is such a thing as frozen semen), what about the frickin' DOG??

just want to say: i don't have a horse in this race, i'm not in the market for a dog, but i swear...

can someone just answer the OP question??????


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If I could use the search function, I would post a link. There is video and everything about the dog. Then, Mike sold him. I would have wanted a pup out of that dog, but then, Mike sold him. Dick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/new-gsd-stud-dog-logan-haus-kennels-12199/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Show off. :smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Show off. :smile:


 
:evil:\\/:evil:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Milder, you take any longer getting that female bred, and Lübeck will be gone too!


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I am looking for some or a litle info on this dog
> I think Ive heard that some in this forum have seen this dog and know him :???:
> ...


Max is dead, but Manus van Tiekerhook has produced very nicely here in the UK.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Milder, you take any longer getting that female bred, and Lübeck will be gone too!


yes youre right we have been a long time to decide who to use and we have had a few differences about if it should be with danish or swedish papers


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I was in Europe last yr and had the opportunity to see the dog in training. He was really as fast as a mal.

while filming I missed one of the courage tests because I was expecting the speed of a gsd. His character 

was good . What I like best was that the club was breaking in a new decoy and the dog realized this, and 

ragged the kid. the kid was over 6ft and more than 220. His owner was a very soft spoken and an easy 

going guy so the dog was social and trainable. Hope this helps you.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I was in Europe last yr and had the opportunity to see the dog in training. He was really as fast as a mal.
> 
> while filming I missed one of the courage tests because I was expecting the speed of a gsd. His character
> 
> ...


thanks every info that someone can give me can help:smile:

I think I will plan a weekend to drive all the way to Holland and se him for my self


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/new-gsd-stud-dog-logan-haus-kennels-12199/


The video posted on the first page...wow...knocked the crepes outta him.


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

i know lubeck from birth on he trains at my club 
i think its one off the view gsd,s who always is the same in training in trailing on strange fields places the dog always works the same plus he took always easy all the pressure needed to train for solid steady work 
he was a very early starter whith over the top drive for anything 
very good aggresion ,social very well balanced dog 
he hits on the suit and on the sleeve whith very much power and is unbelievable fast always 
to be honost i cannot find much in this dog that i dont like 
the only thing is hes a gsd 
om our club were always nagging and making funn of him because well train whith malis and dutchies but he can easy measure himselve whith the best of them 
ofcourse i dont tell him that but by now he proven to be also true his ofspring i almost are at the point off getting a puppy from him 
greetings gerben


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

:mrgreen:


kamphuis gerben said:


> i know lubeck from birth on he trains at my club
> i think its one off the view gsd,s who always is the same in training in trailing on strange fields places the dog always works the same plus he took always easy all the pressure needed to train for solid steady work
> he was a very early starter whith over the top drive for anything
> very good aggresion ,social very well balanced dog
> ...


good one=D>

thanks that helped alot I am sure I want this dog as a mate:mrgreen:

to bad its such a long way to drive cross europe to see him but it sounds like he is a good one\\/

just wonder why many are so negativ when it comes to the GSD  and everyone loves the mals and dutchies:-k


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> just wonder why many are so negativ when it comes to the GSD  and everyone loves the mals and dutchies:-k


milder, i think it's because too many people have experienced/seen a poor example of a GSD (at least in the US) .

fwiw, I will ALWAYS take a GSD over the mals/dutchies, i love the way GSD problem-solves (vs "reacts" ) as i've seen in other breeds. 

but that's just me. i want a dog to work with me on a day-to-day basis; it's not about sport titles (though those are nice  )

"to each their own..."


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

milder batmusen said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> good one=D>
> 
> ...


I think its flavor/personal preference. I'm not sure what all the jibber jabber is all about with the Mali's and Dutch cause I ain't seeing very many great dogs good one's yes. 
Ive seen a few possible nice ones that the handlers and helpers ain't capable of dealing with if they were to look see who is really there so there leaving allot on the table that will never be used and it it dose come out it will end up a mess. 
We have a hand full of nice young Shepherds coming up in our club and I was just training in Wisconsin yesterday and today and seen another hand full of really nice Shepherds in that club.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

ann schnerre;212182[B said:


> ]milder, i think it's because too many people have experienced/seen a poor example of a GSD (at least in the US) .[/B]
> 
> fwiw, I will ALWAYS take a GSD over the mals/dutchies, i love the way GSD problem-solves (vs "reacts" ) as i've seen in other breeds.
> 
> ...


yes youre proberly right ,dont know the GSD in USA but I think we have some good ones in europe ;-) but I do think that the breed is on the back because the way the want the gsd to look like something awfull with their exstreme angulation and the breeders do not breed for working abilitys much of the time they only breed for money :---)


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

I must say that yes there are shitty gsd but that in mals and dutchies to and if I understand it right som many of the good dutchies are almost mals and have 80% mals in their pedigree or more og less then its not a dutchie but a mix or mongreal so if you have to mix the dutchie with mals then it must be because it not that good a working dog just like many GSD


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> His owner was a very soft spoken and an easy going guy so the dog was social and trainable.


does an easy going person with a soft spoken voice have THAT much effect on the sociability and trainability of a dog? just wondering.....


----------

